# Getting errors when I edit my signature



## nickelmore (May 25, 2010)

I keep getting errors when I save the edit of my signature,   I looked at others and they seemed fine.

I thought it was because I may be editing the old one, so I deleted it completely and recreated a new one but got the same error say there was an error on the page and tech support will be notified.

Any one else have this issue?

Other than that everything looks good.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

We had some technical issues yesterday morning right around when you were editing your signature that likely caused the problem.  Give it another try and see how it goes.  Thanks!


----------



## nickelmore (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, Jeff, that's sort of what I figured.   I waited a bit and was able to get it done.

As with all change there are things that I like and there are some things that I miss.

The pages seem to load quick and thread nicely.     Have not tried my blackberry yet for when I am away from home.   But looks like it will do nicely.

I will be signing up for premier later this week, Thanks for all your hard work. ..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






(if I could)


----------

